# This must be my lucky day.



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Don't say spilo's, because I sorted them out from a box of spilo's. I have NO idea!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Kinda looks like my green natt at that age. He was in a shipment of spilos also.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I would like to see a picture of a "green nattereri",,,, anybody got one?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I only have one of him when he was bigger.
Heres the thread from frank and iNorthern brazil


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

those could be the ruby red spilos, not sure though, they almost look like Natts


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Interesting. Moved to "What is my piranha?"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Hmm.. If your looking for a general consensus, nattereri, IMO.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Plain P. nattereri, not ruby reds which is entirely a different species.









Not uncommon to find these mixed with spilopleura or vice versa.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Well Frank, if those are nattereri, what would you say these are? They were also in the same box.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Look like P. nattereri with the reticulated pattern (spotting) common to one of the regions that S. spilopleura is found.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how big are they and when are they goin up for sale


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nattereri or no nattereri....that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I also want to know when the nattereri with reticulated spotting is up for sale...I would like to buy one.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems nattereri to me too...we will be sure when they get bigger!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a nice looking fish.


----------

